# Which Marriott it Aruba - Beach or Ocean?



## krmlaw (Mar 28, 2011)

both look nice, which one would you pick? Is one nicer than the other? better pool, beach?

EDIT - ocean club or surf club - sorry!


----------



## equitax (Mar 28, 2011)

*Ocean or Surf*

Ocean Club 2BDR is nicer IMO.  Ocean Club is also much smaller resort, and quieter - however - If you want to use the lazy river pool at Surf Club, you need to be registered at THAT resort.  Lazy river is great, and I thgink with kids I would choose MSU over MAO.






krmlaw said:


> both look nice, which one would you pick? Is one nicer than the other? better pool, beach?


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 28, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by "beach or ocean?"  The Ocean Club and Surf Club are literally next door to one another, so they basically have the same beach are, although the Surf Club beach tends to be a little rockier.  The rooms are similar, but the big selling point for the Surf Club is the washer and dryer right in the unit.  Ocean Club has free washers and dryers on several floors.  The Surf Club also has the Lazy River, and a bigger pool area.

There is also the Renaissance, which has it's own private island, but is located in the downtown area, which is maybe more convenient to shopping and dining, but is not conducive to ocean views and the like.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 28, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> both look nice, which one would you pick? Is one nicer than the other? better pool, beach?



EDIT - OCEAN CLUB OR SURF CLUB - sorry!


----------



## JMSH (Mar 28, 2011)

Have stayed at both, would certainly choose OC if you have no kids. The OC is closer to the Marriott hotel and in actualy fact attached. If you have kids than they would probably get a kick and enjoy the Surf Club better. Both are terrific, can not go wrong with either one.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 28, 2011)

kids (well kid) yes - will be 3 ish then ...


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 28, 2011)

All Marriotts in Aruba are great. Have stayed at Stellaris as couple - loved it. Bought at Surf Club pre-kids - love it. I've seen photos of updated Ocean Club and it's great too. Only difference is Surf Club has in room washer/dryers and the lazy river.


----------



## R2Bbrock (Mar 30, 2011)

*Ocean Club - quieter and nicer IMO*

We have stayed in both the Surf Club and Ocean Club.  The only advantages of the Surf Club that I can see are the Lazy River and the washer/dryer in the units (1 or 2 bedroom).  However the advantages of the Ocean Club are newly refurbished units, generally no need to make a mad dash early in the morning to reserve lounge chairs at the pool and a nicer less crowded beach area. I find the Surf Club pool area to be too crowded, often loud and not relaxing.  A serenity pool has recently been built at the Surf Club that provides a quiet area for adults only (over 18) but it is relatively small and like the other Surf Club areas, people plant themselves on the lounge chairs there early in the day.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 3, 2011)

I really love the Lazy River, so the SC is my favorite. The properties are adjacent to each other The OC is less congested, and easier to get lounges by the pool and palapas by the ocean. There are always plenty of lounges at the beach, regardless of when you are looking, and lots of bimini chaises (chaises with canopies) at the SC if you don't arrange for a palapa by the beach.

What I also think is nice for people with toddlers are the sandy "beach type" sitting areas poolside. 

You can't go wrong with either resort- after all, it's Aruba  . Have a great trip!


----------



## horseman (Jul 14, 2011)

My wife and I just booked at the Surf Club and we are happy with the choice based on the Lazy River. I was under the assuption though that we would have access to all three Marriott facilities. Apparently this is not the case based on comments below. Is this true? What would be the reason for the restriction? Why build them adjacent to eachother? 
Thanks


----------



## Lee55 (Jul 14, 2011)

Both are great, you can't go wrong with either one. The Surf Club has the lazy river and the washer/dryers are in you unit, not down the hallway as at the Ocean Club. Lots more kids at the SC.

Just book both locations for twice the fun...:whoopie:


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 14, 2011)

For what it's worth, we love the Renaissance.  As a Ren, it's managed by Marriott.  Has the pool and lagoon right there, and a private island with chameleons (that you can feed at noon daily) and pink flamingos.  Family side and adult side.  Right across from the down town shopping area and tons of great restaurants withing walking distance.  Not crowded, and you never have to worry about getting a beach/pool chair.  Email me if you want more details.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 14, 2011)

horseman said:


> My wife and I just booked at the Surf Club and we are happy with the choice based on the Lazy River. I was under the assuption though that we would have access to all three Marriott facilities. Apparently this is not the case based on comments below. Is this true? What would be the reason for the restriction? Why build them adjacent to eachother?
> Thanks



The owners and guests of the Ocean Club share the fitness facility with the hotel, we are allowed to use their pool, but not their beach facilities.  The hotel guests may use the OC pool but not our beach facilities.  Hotel and OC guests/owners may not use Surf Club facilities--pools, beach, lazy river or fitness.  SC owners/guests may not use pools, beach, or fitness facilities of the OC or hotel.  The OC and the hotel had an agreement long before the SC was built.  The SC is quite large and their beach is much more crowded than the other two--at least when we go wks 51 and 52.  Because the OC owners did not want to overcrowd our beach with others, we can not use the lazy river. In my opinion that is fine--I do not feel it is a loss.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 14, 2011)

JMSH said:


> Have stayed at both, would certainly choose OC if you have no kids. The OC is closer to the Marriott hotel and in actualy fact attached. If you have kids than they would probably get a kick and enjoy the Surf Club better. Both are terrific, can not go wrong with either one.



The OC and the hotel are adjacent to one another but they are not attached.  There is a walkway between them.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 3, 2011)

horseman said:


> My wife and I just booked at the Surf Club and we are happy with the choice based on the Lazy River. I was under the assuption though that we would have access to all three Marriott facilities. Apparently this is not the case based on comments below. Is this true? What would be the reason for the restriction? Why build them adjacent to eachother?
> Thanks



In addition though to what Ilene posted, restaurants, marketplaces/shopping, casino, spa, etc are open to guests of all three facilities and guests at any of the three facilities can charge to their rooms any services or purchases. So while there is limited sharing of pool and fitness facilities between the hotel and the OC, all guests have access to many of the other facilities at all three resorts.

You will love the Lazy River and the SC- have a great vacation!


----------

